# ZDNet Article: Kindle vs iPad



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=32201

This article is not bashing either device. Rather they post results of a poll as to how people expect to use the device. Other products are also included in the survey.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I just got the latest issue of Wired in the mail and there is an extensive article on tablets that was quite enjoyable to read.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Wired did a great job, love the article


----------

